# Philippe Herreweghe



## starthrower

What are some of your favorite recordings/performances by this Belgian conductor? I just ordered his CD of Haydn's The Seasons, and I like the sound of his Schumann symphonies. The only other CD I have is a Bach 3 disc set (Magnificat) on Harmonia Mundi which I enjoy. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippe_Herreweghe


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

His Bach choral works are incredible. My highlights:
Bach, St. Matthew Passion - he recorded it twice, and I love both
Bach, Mass in B Minor
Bach, Easter Oratorio


Other than Bach, I really like his recording of Beethoven's Violin Concerto with Patricia Kopatchinskaja - not my favorite, and quite different from others, but definitely worth a listen.

Finally, I actually really like his recording of Mahler's Des Knaben Wunderhorn.


----------



## starthrower

His recordings do sound very good. I picked his Haydn, The Seasons CD over Gardiner and Jacobs.


----------



## Chilham

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> His Bach choral works are incredible. My highlights:
> Bach, St. Matthew Passion - he recorded it twice, and I love both
> Bach, Mass in B Minor
> .....


This. ..................


----------

